# Removing dye transfer from white leather?



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've managed to get some dye transfer from my blue jeans to my white leather seat.

I'd like to get rid of it *today*.

I have available at hand -

Meg's All Purpose Cleaner.
Gliptone Cleaner.
Gliptone Light Cleaner.
Chemical Guy's Leather Cleaner.
Girlfriends toothbrush.

I'm going to Sainsbury's to do the weekly shop a little later this afternoon.

What do you suggest?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gliptone and toothbrush should do the job :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

wizz leather cleaner works well and its only 99p in some places
give it a go with apc and if you can get a celulose sponge they get into the grain brilliantly 
had same prob with black dye on cream jag seats came up very well


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

If you struggle with what you have Steve, try getting a JML magic eraser from woolies, like a foam block that you soak in water and gently rub, really is as the name suggests.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer Glipton should sort it, the magic eraser is a good if nothing else you have can get it out, be warned tho its and abrasive block and thats how it works


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

i cant believe u have all them products and have posted on here asking what to use before even trying them !!!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I've managed to get some dye transfer from my blue jeans to my white leather seat.
> 
> I'd like to get rid of it *today*.
> 
> ...


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

JamesnDaz said:


> i cant believe u have all them products and have posted on here asking what to use before even trying them !!!


Because some products *may* cange the colour of the affected area once treated.

Steve if you use the Gliptone, i'd wipe over with a warm damp MF afterwards just to remove any remaining oils :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Matt:thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

lighter fluid, thats what retrimmers use.


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

A lemon will do the job when you go to sainsburys


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

as suggested, the JML eraser for me. Then some LTT protecor to stop it happening again

This stuff works, stops my wife's red jods from staining our leather


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

If your want to go down the 'least aggresive first route' I'd give non scented baby wipes a try.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> lighter fluid, thats what retrimmers use.





mobileman said:


> A lemon will do the job when you go to sainsburys





Mr Concours said:


> If your want to go down the 'least aggresive first route' I'd give non scented baby wipes a try.


All of the above are a bad idea as they will strip the top layer (or more) of pigment.

As Iain says, get yourself some protector from LTT and while you're at it get some of their foaming leather cleaner. :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

matt said:


> All of the above are a bad idea as they will strip the top layer (or more) of pigment.
> 
> As Iain says, get yourself some protector from LTT and while you're at it get some of their foaming leather cleaner. :thumb:


I'll take a the word of one of one of the UK best trimmers over yourself.:thumb: He does have 30 years experience and deals with leather manufacturers every day. Very good at removing glue too.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever you do don't scrub hard as this is not dirt and aggressive scrubbing will damage the finish.

We would try lemon juice (very gently on a soft cloth) gently wipe and dab. Whatever you do please do not use a toothbrush as you are not trying to scrub this out what you are trying to do is gently lift the dye out of the finish.

Do not use a magic eraser as this works by removing the top layer of the finish and this is very damaging. Baby wipes will have a similar effect and shoudl never be used for cleaning leather.
The key to dye transfer removal is to get to it as soon as possible so you are doing the right thing in trying to resolve it today.
The success will depend on how aggressive the dye is from the jeans and how deep it has penetrated the finish.

If none of the above woks then do not use anything stronger and do not try scrubbing but give us a ring and we will try to help with further stages.

If you have already tried any of the suggested products (baby wipes, lighter fluid magic erasers etc.) and it has appeared to clean very well you may well have already removed the finish.

As has been said the use of Ultra Protect on white leather will help inhibit this type of problem and make the leather much easier to clean.



Give us a ring if you have any problems

Retrimmers may use lighter fluid but as they are retrimming they do not always know about repairing and although it will appear to make the leather very clean it will also be damaging the finish.

Cheers
Judy


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Thankyou Judy!! :thumb::wave:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you Judy.

Warm water, Gliptone cleaner and 'our lasses soft toothbrush worked wonders. I cleaned the brush out really well (before using it:thumb

I will be looking at your protector/ cleaning kits in the very near future:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Thank you Judy.
> 
> I will be looking at your protector/ cleaning kits in the very near future:thumb:


Will we get a discount for two sets :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Mrs Epoch asks if soap flakes will have fubard our sofa at home

(Please help as this response may aid Epoch's LTT kit purchase )


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Any consumer sales (website prices) from detailing world get 10% discount if you order via the office rather than the website. Just mention DW when ordering. Trade prices are heavily discounted anyway so this does not apply to those.

Soap flakes these days have a high salt content which will damage the finish on the leather. We have seen finish peeling off like skin when soap flakes have been usd.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> I'll take a the word of one of one of the UK best trimmers over yourself.:thumb: He does have 30 years experience and deals with leather manufacturers every day. Very good at removing glue too.


Thats fine mate, everyones entitled to their own opinions, thats what makes forums like DW a great place to be. To share tips and tricks with one another etc. :thumb:

Im one of those people who likes to find out for himself by trying and testing products and techniques rather than just taking peoples word for it.

My friends new baby recently leaked a horrible yellow poop onto their new cream leather sofa and he asked me if i knew how to remove the stain. I nipped down to my mates family leather restoration firm and asked what they do. He said they use lighter fluid to remove stains on their shop stock but didnt advise it as it damages the top pigment. So although it cleans the stain it does it by removing the pigment. He took me into the workshop and showed me on a test piece, so i wasnt going to risk it on my mates 2k leather!

I decided on trying LTT's foaming cleaner which is water based and it removed the stain in 2 hits. Very impressed!! :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

judyb said:


> Any consumer sales (website prices) from detailing world get 10% discount if you order via the office rather than the website. Just mention DW when ordering. Trade prices are heavily discounted anyway so this does not apply to those.
> 
> Soap flakes these days have a high salt content which will damage the finish on the leather. We have seen finish peeling off like skin when soap flakes have been usd.


Thanks Judy, I will be in touch this week


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

LTT's products get the thumbs up from me as well! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Thank you Judy.
> 
> Warm water, Gliptone cleaner and 'our lasses soft toothbrush worked wonders. I cleaned the brush out really well (before using it:thumb
> 
> I will be looking at your protector/ cleaning kits in the very near future:thumb:


This thread is useless without pics  LOL!

Any way what have you got with a white leather interior?? Is it the Pink Cadillac I heard you have been cruising around in?

ATB

Johnny


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> This thread is useless without pics  LOL!
> 
> Any way what have you got with a white leather interior?? Is it the Pink Cadillac I heard you have been cruising around in?
> 
> ...


It's a sporty model, very sleek


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted Steve. 



Epoch said:


> It's a sporty model, very sleek


A TT perhaps?

Alan W


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> This thread is useless without pics  LOL!
> 
> Any way what have you got with a white leather interior?? Is it the Pink Cadillac I heard you have been cruising around in?
> 
> ...


Seeing as it was you that asked mate

It was the seat on this bad boy, my new winter trainer -










It got delivered to work at lunchtime, so I road it home in my jeans

All fixed now though:thumb:

(sorry for the size of the pic, stolen straight from Trek's website:lol


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Glad you got it sorted Steve.
> 
> A TT perhaps?
> 
> Alan W


Or his new Mrs??!!! The sleek new Steve may have a sleek new woman!! :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Bl00dy hell Steve, that seats very small!!! I'd be scared of it ending up in my ass somehow!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> Or his new Mrs??!!! The sleek new Steve may have a sleek new woman!! :thumb:


Fighting them off mate, fighting them off:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Fighting them off mate, fighting them off:thumb:


Good on ya mate!! :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> Bl00dy hell Steve, that seats very small!!! I'd be scared of it ending up in my ass somehow!!


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I worry about you at times Matt:lol:

I'm still on for the waxing in a couple of weeks though fella:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> I worry about you at times Matt:lol:
> 
> I'm still on for the waxing in a couple of weeks though fella:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:

Did you read about the naked vicar who stood on a table while putting up some curtains, then fell backwards landing on a potato which went up his jacksie? :doublesho

Oh yeah forgot about the waxing sesh!! Give me a buzz when you're ready and we'll sort it out :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Someones nicked the pedals!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I'm still on for the waxing in a couple of weeks though fella:thumb:


It'll help with the aerodynamics when you start riding in your underpants 

I still remember the statement you made and the conditions mate


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> It'll help with the aerodynamics when you start riding in your underpants
> 
> I still remember the statement you made and the conditions mate


OMG!!!

Hey Jon, i think you ought to come down with Steve and get yourself all waxed up too!!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> It'll help with the aerodynamics when you start riding in your underpants
> 
> I still remember the statement you made and the conditions mate


They're in my desk drawer mate, I'm sure that you've seen them:thumb:

Rules are rules and all that, I'm going to get a spray tan and everything:lol:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Hey Jon, i think you ought to come down with Steve and get yourself all waxed up too!!!


Jon.

I could pick you up.

We could get goatee's at your barbers.

We could get waxed.:thumb:

I could get my beard dyed (cos its ginger:lol

Top plan. Even better than what we're doing next Sunday

I think so anyways


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

matt said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Hey Jon, i think you ought to come down with Steve and get yourself all waxed up too!!!


Thanks Matt :thumb:

But I'll be OK my comfort frame wouldn't benefit at the mo


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> They're in my desk drawer mate, I'm sure that you've seen them:thumb:
> 
> Rules are rules and all that, I'm going to get a spray tan and everything:lol:


I gotta see this!!!!!!!

Maybe Vid on Detailer.tv of Steve giving the Hilux a good tbm wash, all sudsy!!! Haha!!

You never know it might open up the door to a certain 'type' of member that might not of joined!! :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Jon.
> 
> I could pick you up.
> 
> ...


If I can get it sorted, very little is going to be better 

Anyway dispite the fact you've manage to turn a perfectly viable detailing thread into a waxing thread (AGAIN) it's the barbers up the road from the Epoch family hairdressers


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

What do you think? Get Steve in his tight pants doing a vid like the lasses in this one??!!

Could work well!! lol


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nah Steve's pants are red Y fronts and his trucks Black (well brown at the mo)


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nah Steve's pants are red Y fronts and his trucks Black (well brown at the mo)


Could get some little speedo's and hose him down with the Ghilley!!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Anyway dispite the fact you've manage to turn a perfectly viable detailing thread into a waxing thread (AGAIN) it's the barbers up the road from the Epoch family hairdressers


Are you swearing again Jon?

Are you?

:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That's not a TT! :lol:

Nice reward for all the hard graft you're putting in Steve! :thumb:

Keep up the good work as it's obviously paying dividends! 

Alan W


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Tell you what Alan, he's gonna whizz along on that after my Mrs has finished with him, he'll be as smooth as a seal dowsed in KY!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

matt said:


> Tell you what Alan, he's gonna whizz along on that after my Mrs has finished with him, he'll be as smooth as a seal dowsed in KY!!


:lol::lol:

I can just picture that, unfortunately! (The seal, not Steve) :lol:

Alan W


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> That's not a TT! :lol:
> 
> Nice reward for all the hard graft you're putting in Steve! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Alan mate.

I'm getting there mate, slowly but surely I'm getting there:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I know ive gone way off topic Steve, but are you doing any weight training, building up biceps and chest?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

matt said:


> I know ive gone way off topic Steve, but are you doing any weight training, building up biceps and chest?


Dont start him off, he'll be getting the big guns out


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> I know ive gone way off topic Steve, but are you doing any weight training, building up biceps and chest?


Funny you should ask mate, but...

I've got a set of Bowflex 1090 selectable dumbells, selectect stands, and a Bowflex 5.1 bench. I do two sessions each week, without fail. I'm still carrying too high a % body fat to see any real definition just yet, though that WILL come. I don't want to be big though.

Link to Bowflex - Link

I also have a pretty decent cross trainer, that I have spent 6 1/2 hours on in the last week alone. I'm heart monitored up throughout all exercising that I do, to ensure that I gain the maximum reward (imagine me putting into exercise what I used to put into detailing)

Epoch's seen the data logs imported from the heartbeat monitor / sat nav that I use when cycling - I cycled 40 miles last Saturday, 4 hours riding, 2700 ft of climb. I cycled 21 miles last Sunday, under 2 hours, you get the idea. The sat nav logs are overlaid onto google earth, pretty interesting etc.

Aiming to have a pretty fit body by the time the new year comes along, plus I can't do things by halfs:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Dont start him off, he'll be getting the big guns out


Jog on


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^^ See 

Nothing but encouragemnt from me mate, as you well know, whilst i sit there eating Donuts from the Donut king


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow they look awesome!! 

The reason i ask is want to build up upper strength, chest and arms and am considering joining the local gym. Looking to get a defined six pack and nice thick biceps by next summer as they look like twigletts at the moment


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> ^^^^ See
> 
> Nothing but encouragemnt from me mate, as you well know, whilst i sit there eating Donuts from the Donut king


Is there some role swapping going on here??!! I swear, you two spend waay to much time together at work!!! lol


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Jog on


:lol:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> Wow they look awesome!!
> 
> The reason i ask is want to build up upper strength, chest and arms and am considering joining the local gym. Looking to get a defined six pack and nice thick biceps by next summer as they look like twigletts at the moment


The speed at which you can up or lower your weights really helps in getting the most out of each session.

We used to have to do loads of weight training when I played rugby, but I can feel a much greater success from each session these days with the flexibility that the bowflex gives me. I guess that the elliptical trainer helps with the upper body work out too.

Get to the gym mate, you know that you want to:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

matt said:


> Is there some role swapping going on here??!! I swear, you two spend waay to much time together at work!!! lol


We sit next to each other Matt, it's common practice to have your secretary/b1tch close


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks mate, think i'll give it a go. :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> Is there some role swapping going on here??!! I swear, you two spend waay to much time together at work!!! lol


Best thing that I ever did was move Epoch into my office.

I cry with laughter every day.
I get to read detailing world without having to log in (cos I can see Jon's 24" monitor from my chair quite easily, )
I've got someone that I trust implicitly watching my back / moving me forward / teasing me with his Haribo.

Gives me his banana out of his pack up every day too:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> We sit next to each other Matt, it's common practice to have your secretary/b1tch close


Lad! :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> We sit next to each other Matt, it's common practice to have your secretary/b1tch close


Ooohh!!! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Best thing that I ever did was move Epoch into my office.
> 
> I cry with laughter every day.
> I get to read detailing world without having to log in (cos I can see Jon's 24" monitor from my chair quite easily, )
> ...


Aw, sounds like a match made in heaven!! lol

Haribo, mmhhhh


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

matt said:


> Aw, sounds like a match made in heaven!! lol
> 
> Haribo, mmhhhh


Although we've apparently become a Bailes rival for forum spam!

Yes mate, it's comical the amount of work we get through whilst having a laugh :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Although we've apparently become a Bailes rival for forum spam!
> 
> Yes mate, it's comical the amount of work we get through whilst having a laugh :thumb:


Friendship is everything mate :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Although we've apparently become a Bailes rival for forum spam!


Although....

My last great detailing product / process thread, the UV clearcoat thread - pretty cutting edge that post, I think you'll agree:thumb:

This thread - Link

Cutting edge techniques exclusive to DW resulting in 70 replies

This thread however - Link

40 minutes work on gas mark 7 resulting in 71 replies.

Does a bit of Bailes'ing really matter

Cheesecake, it's the new detailing:lol:


----------

